# Help me teach an Abs/Core class



## workhard1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok, I know classes like these are usually total BS and not that helpful, BUT, I am in desperate need of a job to make some money and since I am a college student I do not have time for a real job. The school has a program called "campus recreation services" where they allow students to teach a class (Yoga, Pilates, Core, Circuit, etc) and then students will pay something like 20$ to be able to go to all the classes they want for the semester. 

Today I was talking to the head of the program and they told me that they are in desperate need of someone to come in and teach an abs/core strength class. I will get paid 15$ per class and I can teach twice per week. An extra 30$ per week would really help me out. The thing is, I am not sure how exactly to design the program. Here are some things I would like to incorporate:

Planks (front, and sides)
Renegades 
V-ups (pikes)
6 inches
Stability ball leg curls
Single leg dead lifts (with body weight or light DB's)

For resources I will have a sound system (including a microphone), vast array of light weight DB's (ranging from 2.5 lbs - 15lbs), yoga mats, stability balls, jump ropes, weight bands. 

Again, I know classes like these are not really a great part of training but I need the money, and if I am going to take the job I would like to attempt to at least give the people taking my class at least something beneficial. The class is supposed to last between 45-60 minutes. I would appreciate any advice you all can give me!


----------



## jk7761 (Mar 5, 2009)

At the martial arts studio I attend the cardio kickboxing classes are very popular.
These classes consist mostly of core exercises, with some punching and kicking.
Go to the library and look at a few fitness magazines there are a million core routines.

Remember people who will return to your classes will do so because of the personal attention they receive. Keep yourself upbeat.


----------



## jk7761 (Mar 5, 2009)

Oops, forgot to include my favorite core exercise.

Cherry pickers- sitting on the ground raise your legs and peddle like you are on a bike. Now raise your hands BEHIND your head and make a motion like you are picking cherries and putting them in a basket on your back.

A cycle of one is when both legs have completed their cycle.

This exercise works the whole core. The movement of the limbs causes you to work everything to keep you on balance.

Try one hundred, as you get up you will feel it.


----------



## Elson (Mar 5, 2009)

ummm Just make sure your exercises range in difficulty. Remember you can have someone in their first ever core class. Cherry pickers are something they will hardly be able to do let alone sit-ups. Start simple to find out your class' level and then move from there. Is all im thinking.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 6, 2009)

hell I don't think those classes are as awful as youre making them out to be.  You can do your part to make them better.  Throw in some body weight squats or goblet and let them know how important they are.   I agree, there are tons of these little exercises all over the net as well.


----------

